# كل الحـــان تسبحة كيهك



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
فى الموضوع ده هيتم وضع جميع لينكات المواضيع الخاصة بتسبحة كيهك
ولو فى اى رابط لا يعمل برجاء الابلاغ فى هذا الموضوع 
هنا الابلاغ عن الروابط التى لا تعمل
وبإذن ربنا يتم تعديله 
و ربنا يجلعها ايام بركة للجميع


حصريا مكتبه الحان وشرايط ترانيم كيهك (ضخمه و متجدده)             ‏

*كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

*تسبحه كيهك*

*التسبحه الكيهكية .. نيافة الأنبا يؤانس*

*التسبحة الكيهكية لفريق الشهيد ابو فام*

*تسبحة عشية الاحاد الكيهكيه والطقس الكيهكى*

بصوت المعلم فرج عبدالمسيح

ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك بصوت المعلم فرج عبد المسيح

*سيتم تثبيت الموضوع طوال شهر كيهك فقط 
كل عام والجميع بخير
صلوا من اجل الخدمة 
فريق عمل قسم الترانيم 
سلام ونعمة 
*​ ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

*شهر كيهك*
* 1- الأول من كيهك*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080655205*
* 2- الثاني من كيهك *
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080656940*
* ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك*
* 1- ذكصولوجيات كيهك*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080664506*
* 2- ذكصولوجيات البشارة*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080666765*
* 3- الهتينيات*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080667843*
* 4- مرد الإبركسيس*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080668101*
* 5- لحن بداية المزمور*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080669336*
* 6- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الأول و الثاني*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080670146*
* 7- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الثالث و الرابع*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080671740*
* 8- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول قبطي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080672985*
* 9- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول عربي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080673686*
* 10- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني قبطي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080674524*
* 11- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني عربي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080675487*
* 12- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث قبطي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080676829*
* 13- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث عربي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080677044*
* 14- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الربع قبطي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080678573*
* 15- اسبسمس واطس قبطي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080679335*
* 16- اسبسمس الواطس عربي*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080680440*
* 17- الليلويا التوزيع*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080681380*
* 18- طريقة مدائح التوزيع*
* http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080682325*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

تسبحة كيهك للأنبا روفائيل مدتها 148 دقيقة_4.mp3​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

*شريط ابصاليات ومدائح من تسبحة كيهك نيافة الأنبا ديمتريوس*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

تسبحة كيهك من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بنجع حمادى

منقوووووووول ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

تسبحة كيهك فيديووووو من دير المحرق 


كيهك العشية
http://www.4shared.com/file/93576655/b14bedc4/_-_.html
كيهك  تسبحة عشية 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/93204027...2be/-___1.html
كيهك  تسبحة عشية 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/93366127/fe72c607/-__2.html
كيهك  تسبحة عشية 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/93368595/145ea10f/-__3.html
كيهك  تسبحة عشية 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/93563244/d2e09d4d/-__4.html
كيهك  تسبحة عشية 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/93568392...b03/-___5.html
كيهك  تسبحة عشية 6
http://www.4shared.com/file/93574054...96b/-___6.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 1 ( الهوس الكيهكي)
http://www.4shared.com/file/93756265...-___1____.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/93966218...56a/-___2.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/94457714...b4f/-___3.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/94461277...a94/-___4.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/94463857...54b/-___5.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 6
http://www.4shared.com/file/94470912...8a9/-___6.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 7
http://www.4shared.com/file/94475838...930/-___7.html
كيهك  تسبحة نصف الليل 8
http://www.4shared.com/file/94481173/7e2d7eb5/-___8.htm​
منقوووووووووول​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

 مدائح كيهك من قناة اغابى



ذكصولوجية اربسول سيل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?mltqmgymzjj


مدعوة صديقة

http://www.mediafire.com/?yymwoohmvvy


العليقة

http://www.mediafire.com/?5m15najny2m


امدح فى البتول

http://www.mediafire.com/?yj33ynlonz4


طوباكى ايتها العذراء

http://www.mediafire.com/?2whmy4i1d4m




​شفت نورها

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmjnzyn5cz3




​مجد مريم

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmzg0adfikj




​يا مريم البكر

http://www.mediafire.com/?1dljlrn3y2w




​mary did you

http://www.mediafire.com/?nimmmmgnwkd




​الشفيعة المؤتمنة

http://www.mediafire.com/?ycnmujrjmkj




​كلمة عن العذراء

http://www.mediafire.com/?z1ktjjmfyt5




​فلنرتل مع داود

http://www.mediafire.com/?5c3nd1ymcnf




​امدح فى البتول بشكل جديد

http://www.mediafire.com/?3mctnqdozn3




​قال الرب لموسى

http://www.mediafire.com/?qmzm0oytkim

منقوووووووول للامانة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

                             اسطوانة روووعه تتضمن جميع المدايح الكيهكية

وهذه هى محتويات الاسطوانه:

 1- المدايح الكيهكيه كامله لفريق ابوفام​ 
2- المدايح الكيهكيه للشماس بولس ملاك
- تسابيح كيهكيه1
- تسابيح كيهكيه 2
- كيهكيات
- نغمات كيهكيه
 
 3- المدايح الكيهكيه للمعلم ابراهيم عياد
4- مدايح كيهكيه للمعلم ابراهيم عياد والكوال 
5- المدايح الكيهكيه للشماس عادل ماهر وبرسوم القمص اسحق
- العشرة اوتار
- رموز كيهكيه
- سهره كيهكيه1
- سهره كيهكيه2
- عذراء كيهك

6- المدايح الكيهكيه للمرتل ساتر ميخائيل

7- مدايح كيهك بصوت تماف ايرينى

8- مدايح كيهكيه لمرنمين متنوعين

9- مدايح كيهكيه فيديو

10- الابصلموديه الكيهكيه عربى قبطى انجليزى وايضا الابصلموديه الكيهكيه بور بوينت

والاسطوانه فى 7 اجزاء

وهذه هى روابط التحميل

الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?ttojmymgyra

الجزء الثانى
http://www.mediafire.com/?fndj1ehdmml

الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?j2gmzemznwv

الجزء الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?vfztc2bntdk

الجزء الخامس
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzvhmetiywn

الجزء السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?ijmkznajy5n

الجزء السابع 
http://www.mediafire.com/?iymtynhnjze
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل الحــــــــــــــــان تسبحة كيهك*

مكتبه صغيره عن المدائح التى تقال فى تسبحه كيهك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

حصرياَ التسبحة الكيهكية 2010 لنيافة الأنبا يوانس الاسقف العام وسكرتير البابا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

سهرة كيهكية1 " الشماس / عادل ماهر " الشماس / برسوم القمص اسحاق"

سهرة كيهكية 2 " الشماس / عادل ماهر " الشماس / برسوم القمص اسحاق"​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
خلاص كيهك من بكرة 
وياااااااارب كلنا نستفيد من الشهر ده روحيا 
بركة الشهر المقدس تكون معانا كلنا
اميــــن
*​


----------

